# Cabinet into a Humi.



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I was inspired by KASR and his awesome cabinet humidor. I have filled up my two desk tops, and needed more room. Attached are some photos. 
It is about 25" tall, 36" wide, and 11" deep. this was a liquor cabinet in my basement bar.

I ordered the cedar from Rockler.com, and installed in an hour. I got the idea to seal the doors from KASR, with weather stripping. I also bought a couple of cedar trays from cheaphumidors.com, yet to arrive. 
The Oasis is on the way, however, I seasoned the cedar with distilled water, wiping it several times. the thing is holding steady at 72 Rh, and has ever since sealing the thing a couple of hours ago... Here are some pics... If you have suggestions, or comments let me know. Thanks for the tips KASR!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

looks good but there is a pretty big gap between the doors...will be interested in how you seal that up :tu


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

I adjusted the doors to touch, and installed weather stripping around the edges.. I also installed door magnets to pull the doors shut. I am going to install a running board behind the right side door, sticking out about a 1/2 inch. the left door will overlap this lip. Right now, the gap is gone... I will snap a couple more photos.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great! Love the whole liquor/cigar cabinet combo...very niiice!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice Setup! :tu

Is the cedar pretty afordable?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice and creative!!:tu Let us know how well it seals up and holds humidity!


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

Wigg,

Sweet setup. Are you going with a Thermoelectric cooling device as well?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice setup. With the smokes on the left, booze in the middle, & glasses on the right... there is no reason to leave that corner. A small tv and you're set! :tu

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks fantastic! now you need some show lights above each box! That will really set it off nicely. If you wanna do it with some LEDs let me know as i might be able to hook you up with some. Good luck with this! Fantastic!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very nice conversion! How will you run the cable of the oasis out to be plugged in?

Maybe beads would be a better option?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice, we need more kitchen conversions.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow excellent idea! are those spanish cedar planks or just cedar planks?


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Very beautiful. Well done. Might I suggest a cabinet light to highlight those fine smokes. I have a similar glass door cabinet in my kitchen, and utilized some very inexpensive rope lighting to light the entire cabinet. They are LEDs, which means very, very low heat, and low power draw. Worked great, and easy to connect.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Advil said:


> Very nice conversion! How will you run the cable of the oasis out to be plugged in?
> 
> Maybe beads would be a better option?


I just picked up an Oasis for my cooler, you can get them w/ a battery pack ISO AC power...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

ljh824 said:


> Very beautiful. Well done. Might I suggest a cabinet light to highlight those fine smokes. I have a similar glass door cabinet in my kitchen, and utilized some very inexpensive rope lighting to light the entire cabinet. They are LEDs, which means very, very low heat, and low power draw. Worked great, and easy to connect.


I would add to this suggestion and switch to glass shelves so that the light you add in there would shine all the way through the interior of the cabinet.

Still awesome work.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

That looks great!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like a great place to hang.

Excellent work there.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That looks great.
:tu


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Nice Setup! :tu
> 
> Is the cedar pretty afordable?


There are 6 boards, 5 5 inchers, and 1 3 incher... all 1/4'', and 32" long. It was $58 including shipping. http://www.rockler.com/index.cfm?cookietest=1


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Diesel said:


> Wigg,
> 
> Sweet setup. Are you going with a Thermoelectric cooling device as well?


No need. This is in the basement, and stays about 71-74 all year long.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Wow excellent idea! are those spanish cedar planks or just cedar planks?


Its spanish cedar from Rockler, a woodworking site, total cost for cedar was about $58.

I have an Oasis coming, and can run the cable through a small hole behind some of the trim in the back of the cab. I do have a pund of beads as well.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

looks sharp. i thought it was part of an entertainment console until you posted up the full shot.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally finished this little project. Here are some things I learned. 
1. The wifey hates this kinda s%@t, but acts as if its no big.

2. You can't stop messin with the damn cabinet once finished... keep opening, checking on rh, moving shelves, etc...

2a. While messing with shelves, make certian the beads are contained! They make quite a mess when dumped, and the words that come out of your mouth are not kid friendly, my 3 year old now wants to know how to spell "DAMNIT", among others, I insisted I said "mother trucker", she ain't buyin it.

3. I have a need to fill the damn thing up with stogs... I have become a cbid frequent flyer! Again, another thing the wife will love once she sees the Credit Card bill.

4. I LOVE IT BABY! Now I need a smoking room with a brass poll, and someone to dance on it.

Pics to follow... thanks for the advice from all. I have added led lights.:hn


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Wigg, that's awesome! Got your pm and it's good to see where some of my sticks will be resting in the near future :tu Looks great!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work brother, looks like my dream bar or kitchen for that matter. Who needs food when there are cigars and drink:tu


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Wigg said:


> 2a. While messing with shelves, make certian the beads are contained! They make quite a mess when dumped, and the words that come out of your mouth are not kid friendly, my 3 year old now wants to know how to spell "DAMNIT", among others, I insisted I said "mother trucker", she ain't buyin it.
> 
> 4. I LOVE IT BABY! Now I need a smoking room with a brass poll, and someone to dance on it.


:r
I really like the looks of it.
You should get some of the lighted pictures up.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Looks great, Very well done.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

It looks great !!
Enjoy it.
:ss


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Final pics, filled, sealed, and balanced.. i still cant stop f'n with it!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job! Time to convert the rest of the units in the kitchen!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet Set Up!!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very sweet! Is that in a man room/basement?
Scott


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome.

When you taking over the rest of those cabinets ?


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice work!!

Love to see these threads where you guys convert cabinets into humidors, I'd like to make something like this as a project someday. I may start looking in the thrift stores and antique shops for something to convert.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks awesome man! Great Job!!


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Very sweet! Is that in a man room/basement?
> Scott


Yep, this is in my basement...being from California, I never really knew what having a basement was like... Now I can never go back to Cali..... that and the fact I can't afford it anymore.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I feel you. I have no basement, and wish I did! Very NICE!
Scott


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice job. I really like how clean it looks and how it blends in with it's surroundings so well. Very nice touch!:tu:ss


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Now that's my kind of cabinet!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice and keeping it in the basement will help with the heat. Really looks good.

tt:cb


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mark


That is awesome!!





Shawn


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks great! It will slowly expand to the other cabinets! :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It came out VERY nice! Congrats on a sweet setup!!!!


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

KASR said:


> It came out VERY nice! Congrats on a sweet setup!!!!


KASR,
How is your setup coming along? Last I saw, you were seasoning it, and placing trays in it... You know... that little project of yours inspired this baby... now I need more room... damit......


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice job!:tu It's always more satisfying when you can "do it yourself" and it comes out looking and working great.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

This is an awesome idea, good work!


----------

